# Anyone know if this is made...where can I get ....?



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm after a wall rack to store my weight plates on. They're the standard sized York/Body Sculpture plates. I've seen this - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wall-Mounted-Rack-for-Olympic-Weights-/281178523695?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item41778bc82f

...but this is obviously for Olympic plates and I'd prefer a few extra tubes for storing various sized plates on. Just wondering if anyone knows a ready made supplier? Otherwise it'll be a case of going to the welders.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

proweldsw.co.uk

Ask them.

Another way is to print off the pic and go see a small fabricating shop or a 'mate' who does welding at work.


----------

